
Why Mobile First Is Outdated - ingve
https://medium.com/intercom-inside/why-mobile-first-is-outdated-f10a3dc357bd
======
bobajeff
I disagree. I want the same access to features regardless of the device,
screen size or input type (within reason).

I don't need or want developers to figure out which screen or device I should
be using for a task.

Yes some devices can do things better at some things. But that's NOT an excuse
to withhold a feature that's a reason to make the feature work better on said
device.

I don't care how hard it is. I don't care what device the dev prefers. Make it
scale.

------
valeriob
Totally agree. Screen = f(Use case)

